# sour diesel



## weedy69 (Oct 12, 2006)

hey 

just putting up some pictures of my sour diesel plants.

the taste is like diesel but you get very stoned of it.

the plants i had gave only 1 big top (45cm long 8cm thick) with hardly any leaves.

i would give it a 8 out of 10.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2006)

*Whats going on weedy69. Man o man i'm glad you put these pics up because that lady is a beauty. What was the final dry weight on that monster? I love one cola buds.  *


----------



## weedy69 (Oct 12, 2006)

hey grunt brothers.
sorry to correct you but its weedy69 not wendy69 , she might be up for 69 , i don't know 
anyway the bud final weight was 73grams.
not bad i think for a simple weed grower from holland hahahaha.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2006)

weedy69 said:
			
		

> hey grunt brothers.
> sorry to correct you but its weedy69 not wendy69 , she might be up for 69 , i don't know
> anyway the bud final weight was 73grams.
> not bad i think for a simple weed grower from holland hahahaha.


*Sorry about that man i corrected myself.   My eyes were reading one thing and my fingers typing another.   Anyway great job on the grow and enjoy that monster bud. *


----------

